# New 1 : 20 Figures from Germany



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

The Lasergang-shop proudly presents. 1 : 20 scale figures created by Martin Marquardt











Have a look at them, when painted:

http://www.lasergang-shop.de/shop/i...s/russ.jpg
http://www.lasergang-shop.de/shop/i...s/27_0.jpg

They are casting from a good quality resin. You have to paint them yourself.

http://www.lasergang-shop.de/


Have fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

rather cartoonish, aren't they? I can see the retentive rivet counters buying lots of them.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By Mik on 06 Jul 2009 11:53 AM 
rather cartoonish, aren't they?
I agree. I personally don't understand the desire for caricatures when it comes to model (?) figures, but then I don't care for the whimsical category of trains, either. Fine for them that likes 'em, I guess.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I suppose, there are different schools of thought in model railroader circles. In Old Europe some people love Rob Bennetts (UK) figures.
Very difficult to get. there is a long wainting list. 






















Some people love straight modelling, other like to entertain their onlookers. Just think how the story had develeoped if thy had used the 
train in The Lord of the Rings












Have Fun 


Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bob Bennet ones I never understood either. While they look well done, they always remided me of of something from Terry Gilliam's work on Monty Python's Flying Circus.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I rather prefer the caricature approach myself and I am a rivet counter. Oftentimes ironically a caricature can appear more realistic than adhering strictly to scale. A model railroad by its very nature is a compromise with reality and how real something looks depends heavily upon the image put forth and, of course, how it's viewed by the observer. The great John Allen's Gorre & Daphetid was by his own admission a caricature. 

Also a bit of whimsy lightens up a scene making it more folksy and to my eye more appealing. People in real life, especially the pompous ones, are quite funny and a bit of satire in our scenes can highlight reality sometimes much more than can sober, serious depictions. 

Of course if you are creating a scale diarama for a contest or historic display then caricature type figures probably wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

> a caricature can appear more realistic than adhering strictly to scale 

I've got to go along with Richard's assessment on that score. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Well, sometimes I use some really straight figures as well. 










You don´t see types likes this too oten around European Narrow Gauge lines. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Just think how the story had develeoped if they had used the train in The Lord of the Rings"

Fritz;

My Brandywine & Gondor Railroad is set in the Fourth Age of Middle Earth, after the War of the Rings and the crowning of Aragorn. But it is still a lot of fun, as witnessed by my homeless Nazgul.










My big regret is that I started to buy TLOTR figures too late, and now have very few of them. I am hoping that the release of The Hobbit movie will generate a new group of figures. I need hobbits, dwarves, and men. Not many elves or wizards, as they have already sailed from The Havens for the Undying Lands in the West by the era represented by my railroad. I may have to learn some creativity with clay before this is all over.

So far the B&G Railroad has three steam locomotives and four passenger cars, but freight equipment is beginning to be developed.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My 7 year old daugher found out that "Polly Pockets" fit in LGB coach stock very well....


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

My big regret is that I started to buy TLOTR figures too late, and now have very few of them. I am hoping that the release of The Hobbit movie will generate a new group of figures. I need hobbits, dwarves, and men. Not many elves or wizards, as they have already sailed from The Havens for the Undying Lands in the West by the era represented by my railroad. I may have to learn some creativity with clay before this is all over. 

Have you considered going for 'Warhammer Fantasy Battle' figures? They got plenty of dwarves and halflings. Fritz seems to be fond of the 1:22 'Chaos Dwarves' anyhow.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Chaos Dwarves just love to travel by train. Over here mainly with Gn15 material. They found some rusty mining equipment: 




















For the larger locos they sometimes have to hire human engineers or firemen: 











I am a bit amazed. I always thought, I am the only one who knows that these dwarves are aprox. in 1 : 22 scale. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestions about Warhammer and other figures. There was a store in Roanoke, Extremes, that stocked Warhammer figures, but their offerings seemed much too small in scale to suit me. When I asked about special ordering other products, the emloyee waiting on me told me that the owner only bought what he wanted to, and sent those items to his stores. Perhaps that is one reason why the store went out of business last month.

I will continue to look out for suitable figures locally and when I travel. I am a bit old fashioned, as I prefer to hand pick my figures. Then again, I may even try my hand with modelling mediums when I have a little more time for that. (I'll have to bake the little rascals when my wife is not in the house, but that will be another story!)

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm...now that I think about it, I also seem to remember 'TSR', the D&D (Dungeons and Dragons) outfit as having a wide range of fanatsy figurines in different sizes, including dwarves and halflings. Might want to do a google on them...maybe EBAY?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Burger King had a series of Lord of theRring Giveaways some years ago:












At Buntbahn´s somebody is working at a 1: 22,5 backdrop for Hobbit caves modelled after NZ film set prototypes 
http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=8759

Since he is casting in resin, it might be possible to get a set. Annother tourist atraction for the garden line. Or convert it to a hambuger stand.


Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Your dwarves look good, but they aren't 1/22. Games workshop (the makers of warhammer) make their figures in 28mm scale, sometimes known as giant 25mm. They roughly translate into 1/58 scale. All that being said I like the dwarves in the mine cart. When i played warhammer my dwarves had a warmachine very similar to that.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I decided, dwarfs on my layout are approx. 2 feet high, so the 25/28 offerings of the trade fill the bill for me. 

Maybe the Fantasy Shop dwarfs are supposed to be 5 feet high. I don´t mind, never met any in my life. I play with and model miniature railroads and decide for myself what to use. 

I wouldn´t mind to see examples of larger railway dwarf modelling. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I just added my first igure today. It's a Pressler from target for 3 dollars 

















However these raids on my railroad have lead me to my next project a 1:20 military train


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Recently some strange craetures show up every night to chew on my new miha-modell code 250 steel track 










I was thinking about hiring the Pinkertons, but the local Union brigade is cheaper: 










well, we are far away from "New Figues fro Germany " now. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, buddy! You left your ***** out!


I've not been as creative lately. Perhaps stress at work.


----------

